# Whats the name???



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Of the company that makes timing equip and lap counters for the HO tracks  

Racemasters?
trackmasters or timers?

Thanx,
Ronnie


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Never Mind, I found it

Sorry,
Ronnie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, what is it?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Trakmate


Ronnie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

